

Transatomic Power Inc. - Safer, Cleaner, Cheaper Atomic Energy - atomatica
http://futureenergy.ultralightstartups.com/campaign/detail/848

======
manglav
I'm not sure what's the differentiating factor about this company. They give
no information about the company, even on their homepage. How can they manage
to employ everyone on the team page without a product to sell? Do they have
investors? It certainly seems they have the technical credentials, including
metallurgy (the main problem IMO). What's their plan to be approved by the
NRC? Or are they trying to sell directly to the military (which doesn't need
NRC approval)? And the biggest issue - "In our reactor these byproducts are
removed or converted". How? After studying this process intently
independently, separation of the waste stream is the hardest thing to do
cheaply (unless you use a storage tank to wait until Xe gas is created, and
take that out).

I'm sorry for all the questions. I would love to work at this company, and I
plan to work in this field eventually. I definitely believe salt based
reactors are the way forward due to their passive fail safe technologies. But
they need to address the problems in a concrete manner - there are a lot of
naysayers out there. If they acknowledge and discuss, even vaguely, the
materials used and the separation of the products, I will have much greater
confidence in this company.

Also, check out FLiBe that does almost the same thing.

